# Carp in Brazoria County?



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

I live in lake jackson and I have been looking to find some common carp for bait on future fishing trips. I have been trying to rod-n-reel them with no luck at all. Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

I caught a couple using squid one time. I wanted to try something different because where I was fishing had lots of little fish that would steal the shrimp we had been using. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I've cast netted them in oyster creek down by the pumphouse @ timbercreek.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for the help!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Riverside CC has huge buffalo carp. Is that place even open anymore? Heck they may let you kill them out there. You could see them right on the bank so they may be more inclined to let you scout the area on non-busy midweek if you aren't pulling a yak in there. That's where I would get in on if you can. They had a problem with those ponds (and hogs)


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

hurricane matt said:


> Riverside CC has huge buffalo carp. Is that place even open anymore? Heck they may let you kill them out there. You could see them right on the bank so they may be more inclined to let you scout the area on non-busy midweek if you aren't pulling a yak in there. That's where I would get in on if you can. They had a problem with those ponds (and hogs)


Where is Riverside CC? Dont think I have ever heard of that. But that does sound good.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like it was sold and now resurfaces at "the wilderness"

Address: 501 TX-332, Lake Jackson, TX 77566
Hours: 
Open â‹… Closes 7PM

Phone: (979) 297-4653
Menu: thewildernessgc.com


It's down 2004 south of timbercreek


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sorry, I dont think that is correct. The old golf course is now a church.

Cornerstone Church of the Nazarene
3007 TX-332 W, Lake Jackson, TX 77566

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Shows you how long it's been since I lived down there. Thanks for the correction. Guess all the old DOW retirees got too old to play golf and the millenials would rather do other things than join a course. We just went there to eat because at the time that was the best place in LJ. Probably even easier to get access to shoot carp being a church now , heck and maybe run some pig traps. Good luck.


----------



## BrAin (Aug 28, 2006)

My brother went there last year. Said it was kinda overgrown and the "ponds" were full of grass. He was trying to bass fish and didnt mention carp so I don't know what the status is.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh ok I know where thatâ€™s at. Iâ€™ll definitely look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Buffalo Camp Bayou, there are some smallmouth buffalo in there. You would probably have to bowfish for them at night though.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks! I would like to try there to. I think that boat ramp closes at night though


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

You might do a little research on bait. I remember years ago trying to catch them using homemade dough baits. Something like big red soda and corn flakes. Also peanut butter, syrup, and oatmeal. I'm sure somebody here has some recipes.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

BFI-TX said:


> You might do a little research on bait. I remember years ago trying to catch them using homemade dough baits. Something like big red soda and corn flakes. Also peanut butter, syrup, and oatmeal. I'm sure somebody here has some recipes.


Or go bait up around the bank and sight cast them with a cast net if that is even legal?


----------

